# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) طلبات : موضوع خاص بطلبات برامج الايفون Iphone 4 , 3Gs , 3G !!

## DARIFBS

السلام عليكم 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  اعضاء المنتدى المغربي للمحمول الكرام 
في اطار سعيينا لتقديم كل ما هو افضل لكم 
وللاننا لا نريد تعبكم  خصصنا هذا الموضوع لوضع طلباتكم بخصوص تطبيقات الايفون  يرجى وضع رابط للبرنامج من الايتونز لنتعرف على البرنامج بسهولة  *فلا تترددوا*

----------


## MRTANJAWI

want the holly quran by yasser a dossary v  
thx

----------


## DARIFBS

> want the holly quran by yasser a dossary v  
> thx

 ارجو التوضيح اكثر , ادا كنت تطلب برنامج ارجو وضع رابطه بالايتونز

----------


## khaled_moon

بارك الله بك .

----------


## ra10chid

بارك الله فيك

----------


## youky

بارك الله فيك

----------


## youky

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hamidr9

بارك الله فيك

----------


## cazawi007

merciiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## yaloumsin 1997

maachkoouuur

----------


## yoftan

شكرا

----------


## اسعد كزار

*تسلم ياغالى*

----------


## medboug

لا أحتاح

----------


## hicham zize

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnx

----------


## pradazara

merci

----------


## pradazara

merciiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## mohammed621968

موضوع رائع

----------


## GSMREPAIRE

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## benachar brahi

بارك الله بك

----------


## ighdriss

بارك الله فيك

----------


## adam-hic

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hakym75

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ستارالعراق

تسلم ايدك اخي

----------


## ahmed115

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------


## hajii

*مشكور ياغالى وجزاك الله كل خير*

----------


## zeuss

الرجاء  مجموعة برامج تعمل عالايفون 3G لأنو من الايتونز لا يعملون الا عالايفون 4 وما فوق

----------

